# Bock Grain Bill?



## Bribie G (10/9/11)

I've never brewed a Bock but I've been given some slants of Wy 2487PC Hella Bock and keen to have a go. I don't have any Munich but have a shedload of pale pils (Wey and BB) and also plenty of crystals and Melanoidin. 

How would this go as a grain bill, with a mini decoction to get some more maltiness into it?

Bock


Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.500
Total Hops (g): 18.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 25.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Pilsner Premium Weyermann (76.92%)
1.000 kg Pilsner Barrett Burston (15.38%)
0.300 kg Crystal Heritage Simpsons (4.62%)
0.200 kg Melanoidin (3.08%)

Hop Bill
----------------
18.0 g Ger Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 13C with Wyeast 2487PC Hella Bock


----------



## RdeVjun (10/9/11)

Not quite the sort of thing I've brewed before Bribie G, however I had lined up argon's recipe, had also bookmarked some Dark Bock discussion, all FWIW and I haven't tested any of that myself. However, I ended up using 2487PC in Munich Helles (100% Pils, decocted- fermenting), Munich Dunkels and a few Schwartzbiers (delicious, the lot of them but I fermented all around 11C), so not particularly adventurous use thereof, but I'm more than happy with that strain- just be patient with it, rouse/ transfer to secondary towards the end of primary and thoroughly D-rest is my advice.
If not using Munich, I'd certainly decoct for more complexity, the Melanoidin would certainly help though. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/11)

Thanks for the advice re yeast handling, so obviously it's no Wyeast Danish Lager-Rocket.
Tidal Pete has actually come to the rescue and will be bringing a couple of kilos of Munich with him on Wednesday (pay for his supper, far easier for him than the pole dancing we usually make him do) 

So amended bill would look something like

5000 Wey
2000 Munich I
200 Melanoidin

It's a bock so might as well make it good and strong

I'll colour it up to a nice amber with Briess beer colouring as I really don't want to introduce too much caramel or even roastiness by using crystals or carafas. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (12/9/11)

No sweat Bribie, hope that all helps. TP saves the day and some Munich will be getting it there, however a Bock without a really good whack of the stuff seems like blasphemy in some quarters. I'd still see if Pete will pole dance though, just for the nostalgia! :lol:


----------



## mxd (12/9/11)

this is one of mine

7.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 62.22 % 
3.00 kg Pilsner (IMC) (2.0 SRM) Grain 26.67 % 
0.35 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 3.11 % 
0.35 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 3.11 % 
0.35 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 3.11 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 1.78 % 
35.00 gm Horizon [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.7 IBU


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/11)

hmmm........ I've got some amber malt, never thought of that - it's quite strongly flavoured and might whack some in as well for an extra malt hit. 

BTW Pete won't be pole dancing this time, I accidentally sent the French Maid's uniform to the Lifeline bin :unsure:


----------



## stillscottish (13/9/11)

My latest Weizenbock had a 3-step infusion mash with a final decoction.

Do that in yer bag


----------



## Florian (13/9/11)

And a good Weizenbock that was!


----------



## stillscottish (13/9/11)

Let's see if the judges agree with you


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/11)

stillscottish said:


> My latest Weizenbock had a 3-step infusion mash with a final decoction.
> 
> Do that in yer bag



So did my Vienna Lager - interested to see how that went in the State comp as well :icon_cheers: 

(62 sach rest, 71 dextrin rest, decoct returned to ye bagge on way up to 78 mashout) 

great minds, mate, great minds.


----------

